
Rayton Solar has crowdfunded almost $3M. What are the risks? - macawfish
https://www.startengine.com/startup/rayton-solar
======
macawfish
My brother sent me a link to this crowdfunding campaign. It's intriguing that
I might be able to invest in something like this at such an early stage. As
far as the science goes, it feels like it could be a solid investment, and if
they can fine tune the process, surely there could be other uses for thin
sheets of silicon outside of just solar panels (vapor barriers?
semiconductors?).

As for the financial side of things, I'm pretty clueless. Surely it's somewhat
risky, but I don't really understand what those risks are. What do you think?

